# Please Help mw with a Huanyang VFD



## Al Slitter

Hello All;
  I purchased a used lathe and it came with a 3-HP 3-Phase motor. I live in Thailand and the power here is 220 Volt 50Hz.
  The motor had been set up to run 380 Volts 3-Phase and try as I could I could not find anyone here to switch the motor back to 220 Volts 3-Phase as the plate from the motor was missing. So what I had to do was to Purchase a VFD that was capable of taking in 220 Volts AC and then changing it to 380 volts 3-Phase. I checked with several people and I was advise to purchase this model Huanyang GT Series Inverter Model #HY04D23B-T.
  I have now wired up the inverter to the lathe and have tried to set up the parameters so the unit will run in its basic mode by using the front panel of the VFD. However I cannot get the unit to start the motor as something is wrong or most likely I have not set up the VFD correctly. I am including information on the motor as well as images I took from the VFD and the user’s manual.
  If someone could please walk me through the set up slowly it would be greatly appreciated.
  My Motor:
  The motor is a Mitsubishi Superline motor and is listed as being from Japan, I think.
  It says: Three Phase Induction Motor.
  3HP 4 Pole Type SB-E
  JIS C 4004  Frame 100L
  Hertz 50   Rotor C
  Voltage 220/ 380   Ins. Class  E
  AMP 8.7 / 5.0    Rating   Con
  RPM 1420   Amb. Temp 40Degrees C
  Code H
  Weight 28Kg.
  Bearing 6206ZZ & 3205ZZ

  Here are images of the VFD and Manual that I hope might help you in getting me started?




















I will be happy to provide any other information that you might require to get this unit running!

Best Regards

Al


----------



## Ulma Doctor

if you have the input power on terminals R and S then a ground on terminal E
and the output to the intended motor on U,V,W and then a ground wire to E, that's where you want to start. 
you will have to set the parameters of operation next.


----------



## countryguy

I have the very same 3HP unit.   I know the manual makes you feel upside down a tad! Been there... Did that (a lot) -     Do you plan to wire this into any existing  frwd/ and rev. controls later?  Any Interlocks and obvious safegaurds via limits you may need to input to the VFD to stop the motor?   Jim D. had a really good post recently on this w/ a Schematic and lots of good info.   Search the Forum for VFD lathe and Dawson..... 

As for your Codes -  I think I have mine all written down in the book.   Do you have a list of the ones you changed or set?  Let me know if you want me to post back my codes.   When you power up the unit, what do you get on the display initially?   And then you press RUN and what happens?


----------



## Al Slitter

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you have the input power on terminals R and S then a ground on terminal E
> and the output to the intended motor on U,V,W and then a ground wire to E, that's where you want to start.
> you will have to set the parameters of operation next.



Yes have configured the VFD that way and the unit is running!


----------



## Al Slitter

countryguy said:


> I have the very same 3HP unit.   I know the manual makes you feel upside down a tad! Been there... Did that (a lot) -     Do you plan to wire this into any existing  frwd/ and rev. controls later?  Any Interlocks and obvious safegaurds via limits you may need to input to the VFD to stop the motor?   Jim D. had a really good post recently on this w/ a Schematic and lots of good info.   Search the Forum for VFD lathe and Dawson.....
> 
> As for your Codes -  I think I have mine all written down in the book.   Do you have a list of the ones you changed or set?  Let me know if you want me to post back my codes.   When you power up the unit, what do you get on the display initially?   And then you press RUN and what happens?



Thank you for the quick reply and assurance that others have been in the situation that I am in, this is driving me crazy and  my wife is all over me for not getting the lathe working after spending  so much money on it. 
Regarding your question about what I want to set up when complete, I want only to configure a remote On/Off switch on the lathe.
The lathe has good speed control and reversing capabilities already so I want to keep this conversion very simple. I hope you follow my thinking.
The codes that I have changed or confirmed are as follows:
P2.01  (Power)         ???
P2.02  (Frequency)   50 Hz.
P2.03  (Speed)     1420 RPM
P2.04  (Voltage)  380 Volts
P2.05  (Current)   5 Amps

I do not know the following:
P2.06   Motor Stator Resistance      ?
P2.07   Motor Rotor Resistance       ?
P2.08   Motor Stator and Rotor inductance    ?
P2.09   Motor Stator and Rotor mutual inductance   ?
P2.010 Motor current without load   ?

I am not sure what is meant by the Note:
The motor should be de-coupled from the load; otherwise the parameters obtained by auto tune may be incorrect.

Regarding the settings P0.02
P0.03
P0.04
P0.05
P0.06
P0.07
P0.08 etc.
I am not sure what I put in I did my best based on what I know and what I thought the manual was saying!

Thank you


Al


----------



## Al Slitter

countryguy said:


> I have the very same 3HP unit.   I know the manual makes you feel upside down a tad! Been there... Did that (a lot) -     Do you plan to wire this into any existing  frwd/ and rev. controls later?  Any Interlocks and obvious safegaurds via limits you may need to input to the VFD to stop the motor?   Jim D. had a really good post recently on this w/ a Schematic and lots of good info.   Search the Forum for VFD lathe and Dawson.....
> 
> As for your Codes -  I think I have mine all written down in the book.   Do you have a list of the ones you changed or set?  Let me know if you want me to post back my codes.   When you power up the unit, what do you get on the display initially?   And then you press RUN and what happens?



I forgot to add;
I tried a search for VFD lathe and Dawson on this site and came up empty!
I would appreciate any codes that you might have that would work for me.
I want to keep this install simple at the beginning with all of the control on the VFD, later I will attempt to wire in a remote On/Off switch!

Regards

Al


----------



## mksj

[FONT=&amp]I am not aware of current VFDs being able to generate a voltage higher than their input voltage. The diagram you show, shows 380V 3 phase in to get adjustable 380V 3 phase out, but the manual is pretty generic. I could not find any information listed for this model[/FONT].  I believe based on the nameplate nomenclature the correct model number is HY04D023B. The B-T might be some new step-up converter version, but I would contact the seller as to how this is done/programmed. It could be your set-up parameters are wrong, or source of the run commands are not correct. I have not used this brand of VFDs, but here are some programing parameters you might review below. See if you can get it running first (even on lower output voltage), then we can fine tune the parameters. I would also read the manual for other VFDs, they often give a better description of the parameters and effect.

Model～ HY 04D0 23 B
Inverter Capacity, 04D0 means 4KW
Voltage Rating, 23 means 1-phase 220V
Software Version B
There is nothing  related to your model number in the manual, but all the ones listed with the 23 in their model number are Single & Three Phase 220V 50Hz. All the ones listed with 43 in their model number are 3Φ380V 50Hz


 Code​ Function​   Set Range   & Function Explanation Factory   Setting​ PD001​   Source of Run Commands   0：Operator    
   1：External terminal
   2：Communication port0
   0= front panel
   1=External switch controls   via Multi-Input 1-6 PD002​ Source of Operating Frequency​   0：Operator    
   1：External terminal
   2：Communication port0
   0=front panel
   1= speed 10K potentiometer  via terminals VR, VI, ACM PD003​   Main Frequency   0.00~400.00 Hz 0.00​   Unclear, other set this to   max. Operating freq. Try 50Hz PD004​ Base   Frequency   0.01~400.00 Hz 50.00​   Motor name plate frequency   usually 50 or 60 Hz; so 50Hz PD005​   Max Operating Frequency   50.00~400.00 Hz 50.00​   Allows one to overdrive the   motor speed. Usually 1.5x base freq. So if a higher operating RPM is needed, consider 60 or 75Hz. This also allows more adjustment range in any one gear. So you might use a range of 30-75Hz on the lathe. This is fine for most 3 phase motors. PD006​ Intermediate   Frequency   0.01~400.00 Hz 2.50/3.0​   Usually transition freq. for   other functions. PD007​   Min. Frequency   0.01~20.00 Hz 0.50​   Cut off freq, or lowest freq   motor can operate at. You can set the lower cutoff freq of the VFD with   PD011. This is a factor for preventing motors running at very low speeds they   are not rated for. Might set it to 2 or 5 Hz if motor is not inverter rated. PD008​ Max.   Voltage   0.1V—* 220/380​   Assume this would be 380V for   your motor PD141​   Rated Motor Voltage   Set according to Motor   nameplate -​   In this case would 380V for   your motor, some motors are dual voltage, so could be different then 008 setting. PD142​   Rated Motor Current   Set according to Motor   nameplate -​5A per your information PD143​   Motor pole number.   Set according to Motor   nameplate 04​   04 for ~1450/1750RPM (50/60Hz)   motor PD144​   Rated Motor Revolution   Nameplate base speed 1440​   ~1450/1750RPM (50/60Hz) motor   with 4 poles


----------



## JimDawson

I also searched and am not able to locate my post.

Here is what I think the settings should be.

PD001 0
PD002 0
PD003 0
PD004 50

PD006 3.0

PD008 380
PD009 27.5
PD010 13.5

PD014 10.0 (just a good starting point)
PD015 10.0

PD025 0

With the motor parameters set correctly, this should get your running.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Al Slitter

mksj said:


> [FONT=&amp]I am not aware of current VFDs being able to generate a voltage higher than their input voltage. The diagram you show, shows 380V 3 phase in to get adjustable 380V 3 phase out, but the manual is pretty generic. I could not find any information listed for this model[/FONT].  I believe based on the nameplate nomenclature the correct model number is HY04D023B. The B-T might be some new step-up converter version, but I would contact the seller as to how this is done/programmed. It could be your set-up parameters are wrong, or source of the run commands are not correct. I have not used this brand of VFDs, but here are some programing parameters you might review below. See if you can get it running first (even on lower output voltage), then we can fine tune the parameters. I would also read the manual for other VFDs, they often give a better description of the parameters and effect.
> 
> Model～ HY 04D0 23 B
> Inverter Capacity, 04D0 means 4KW
> Voltage Rating, 23 means 1-phase 220V
> Software Version B
> There is nothing  related to your model number in the manual, but all the ones listed with the 23 in their model number are Single & Three Phase 220V 50Hz. All the ones listed with 43 in their model number are 3Φ380V 50Hz
> 
> 
> Code​ Function​   Set Range   & Function Explanation Factory   Setting​ PD001​   Source of Run Commands   0：Operator
> 1：External terminal
> 2：Communication port0   0= front panel
> 1=External switch controls   via Multi-Input 1-6 PD002​ Source of Operating Frequency​   0：Operator
> 1：External terminal
> 2：Communication port0   0=front panel
> 1= speed 10K potentiometer  via terminals VR, VI, ACM PD003​   Main Frequency   0.00~400.00 Hz 0.00​   Unclear, other set this to   max. Operating freq. Try 50Hz PD004​ Base   Frequency   0.01~400.00 Hz 50.00​   Motor name plate frequency   usually 50 or 60 Hz; so 50Hz PD005​   Max Operating Frequency   50.00~400.00 Hz 50.00​   Allows one to overdrive the   motor speed. Usually 1.5x base freq. So if a higher operating RPM is needed, consider 60 or 75Hz. This also allows more adjustment range in any one gear. So you might use a range of 30-75Hz on the lathe. This is fine for most 3 phase motors. PD006​ Intermediate   Frequency   0.01~400.00 Hz 2.50/3.0​   Usually transition freq. for   other functions. PD007​   Min. Frequency   0.01~20.00 Hz 0.50​   Cut off freq, or lowest freq   motor can operate at. You can set the lower cutoff freq of the VFD with   PD011. This is a factor for preventing motors running at very low speeds they   are not rated for. Might set it to 2 or 5 Hz if motor is not inverter rated. PD008​ Max.   Voltage   0.1V—* 220/380​   Assume this would be 380V for   your motor PD141​   Rated Motor Voltage   Set according to Motor   nameplate -​   In this case would 380V for   your motor, some motors are dual voltage, so could be different then 008 setting. PD142​   Rated Motor Current   Set according to Motor   nameplate -​5A per your information PD143​   Motor pole number.   Set according to Motor   nameplate 04​   04 for ~1450/1750RPM (50/60Hz)   motor PD144​   Rated Motor Revolution   Nameplate base speed 1440​   ~1450/1750RPM (50/60Hz) motor   with 4 poles



I understand what you are saying about the Input voltage equaling the output voltage, it was for this reason that I had to pay a lot more money for a unit that is supposed to do that!
Here is a link to the site and specifications:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5HP-...-VFD-Inverter-Phase-Converter/1445497658.html

I will contact the agent who I bought it from and try and get additional information from them, however I am concerned about there knowledge level.

Regards

Al


----------



## Al Slitter

Al Slitter said:


> I understand what you are saying about the Input voltage equaling the output voltage, it was for this reason that I had to pay a lot more money for a unit that is supposed to do that!
> Here is a link to the site and specifications:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5HP-...-VFD-Inverter-Phase-Converter/1445497658.html
> 
> I will contact the agent who I bought it from and try and get additional information from them, however I am concerned about there knowledge level.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Al


Hello, I could find no where in my manual or in the software in the VFD any way of selecting a PDxxx function.
My system uses codes such as P0.xxx, P1.xxx, P2.0xxx, P3.0xxx etc.

Very confusing and frustrating especially after spending that amount of money!

Regards

Al


----------



## JimDawson

There does not seem to be a manual anywhere on the Internet.  Only available from the vendor.

Try using the descriptions that mkjs posted to identify the proper parameter numbers, use the values suggested.  I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Al Slitter

Hello All;
I have went though all of the parameters many, many times and they are set to the best of my knowledge/ability.
I tried to cross reference to what "mksj" said but there are differences.

OK let me tell you where I am at, the VFD seems to be putting out approx. 325volts of 3-Phase power and the motor is now running.
I connected it up to lathe and it started but shortly there after it shut down with an error message. I reset the VFD and changed the transmission on the lathe
to a higher speed it ran longer then shut down. I set the transmission on the highest speed gearing and the lathe ran fine.
I am not sure where the problem is but it seems to me the issue is in the amperage being given out.
The voltage is not at the 380 Volts like I specified but that is not a major issue as the lathe is running at the output voltage and I am happy with that!

If it helps I am prepared to scan many of the pages in my manual for those that understand VFD's.
I am determined to make this work!
I ask you please to stay with me on this issue as my wife is now furious with me for buying the lathe!

Thanks to all!

Al


----------



## mksj

Hard to say about measuring the output voltage with a conventional Multimeter, since the waveform is PWM (but you do have voltage). I use a Fluke 289 which has filtering and gives more accurate readings. Depending on the meter's bandwidth, a conventional DMM can give measurement voltages 20-30% higher than actual. It would seem that your output voltage is lower than expected, I would check the VFD output w/wo the motor running and what happens when the motor trips. It might be tripping the converter because of a low bus voltage or under current. There should be an error code listed when it trips, which tells you why this occurred. Hopefully someone can tell you what the error code means, as I see no explanations in the manual. 

Regarding the programming nomenclature, usually these are listed in groupings of parameters, like pages in a book. So in this case P0 ~ is PD which are basic parameters, P2 looks like motor parameters, but once again this is specific to each VFD. I would not assume they are the same nor in the same code. 

Per Jim's posting, make sure:
PD008 = 380
PD009 = 27.5
PD010 = 13.5

The motor should be configurable for 220V 3 phase per the motor description: https://www.meath-co.com/web/es-mit/uploadfile/three phase catalogue print edit9.pdf


----------



## JimDawson

Al Slitter said:


> Hello All;
> If it helps I am prepared to scan many of the pages in my manual for those that understand VFD's.
> I am determined to make this work!
> I ask you please to stay with me on this issue as my wife is now furious with me for buying the lathe!
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> Al




It looks like we have 2 problems now.  I'm pretty sure we can get the VFD sorted out, but you are going to have to make your wife happy.:lmao:  Maybe fixing the first problem will help with the second.

Scanning the parameter pages of the manual would be helpful since there does not seem to be a manual available online.


----------



## Al Slitter

Thank you mksj and Jim Dawson for hanging in there with me, it is much appreciated!
You are correct it looks like the P0 parameters similar to the PD parameters that you have but they seem to be more extensive.
With the P2 parameters they are the motor parameters!
The best thing for me is to start off I think with the P0 parameters then we can move on to some of the remaining parameters, OK!

P0.00 Speed Control model (Values 0-2)
P0.01 Run Command Source (Values 0-2)
P0.02 Keypad and Terminal Setting (Values 0-3)
P0.03 Max. Frequency (10,00 - 400.00)
P0.04 Upper Freq, Limit (P0.05 - P0.03) 
P0.05 Lower Ferq. Limit (0.00 -P0.04)
P0.06 Keypad Reference Freq. (0.00 - P0.03)
P0.07 Freq. A Command Source (0 -7) 
P0.08 Freq. B Command Source (0 -2) 
P0.09 Scale of Freq. B command (0 -1)
P0.010 Freq. Command Selection (0 -3)
P0.011 Acceleration Time (0.1 -3600.0s)
P0.012 Deceleration Time (0.1 -3600.0s)
P0.013 Run Direction Selection (0-3)
P0.014 Carrier Freq, (1.0 -15kHz)
P0.015 AVR Function (0 -2)
P0.016 Motor Parameters Auto tuning (0 -2)
P0.017 Restore Parameters (0 -2)

The next set is the P1 series which are described as Group Start and Stop Control

I typed this out to give you and idea of the P0.xx codes, detailed information will have to come from a scan of the manual as it is many pages long.

Regards

Al


----------



## Al Slitter

Hello All;
I have now scanned the pages which cover the setting for P0.xxx of the VFD.
These pages can be used with the previous post to determine the setting that I will need?
















Please advise if you need additional documentation or have suggestions.

Al


----------



## countryguy

Hey....   YEah,  Something is up.  I cannot find the post and I also needed to find 1 of my posts today that referenced ground ball screws. that seems missing also-  Hmmmm  Maybe it's me but things seem mia???     I've been cutting Fire wood all day.  Will grab the codes on mine ASAP.  Let me go look now. 
CG.  




JimDawson said:


> I also searched and am not able to locate my post.
> 
> Here is what I think the settings should be.
> 
> PD001 0
> PD002 0
> PD003 0
> PD004 50
> 
> PD006 3.0
> 
> PD008 380
> PD009 27.5
> PD010 13.5
> 
> PD014 10.0 (just a good starting point)
> PD015 10.0
> 
> PD025 0
> 
> With the motor parameters set correctly, this should get your running.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## countryguy

Sorry gang-  I was busy w/ Firewood most of the day!  

On the start up - Tell the Misses it just takes a bit of time but it'll all work out.  This should work and it's a very sophisticated device.  I've been nearly in fits and tears at times.  Tell her one of my Fav. quote scenarios: "Experience is a tough teacher.  You get the test first, and the lessons later".    It'll run!  I've started to get things together pretty well as time has gone on.  

A few things:  #1 can we revisit your Motors input VAc setting?  Is it possibly wired for 220 -vs- 380?   This is usually something you setup w/ jumper bars under the lid where the wires go in.   A jumper Config for 220 3 phase input   or a jumper config for the 380 3 phase.   I am wondering is this is set to the 220 3phase under the motor's hood.   Which would lead us to swap around your settings back on a few PD values.  ... Or was that already confirmed in the threads?   If set wrong the Current and Voltage curves will be all off and it will pop the error codes and stop. 

The 4 poles note is also important.  The Poles setting is found on page 54 PD143.  should be 4 (default)  And maybe check these too pls.
PD141  rated motor Vac.  (when you find out if 220 or 380 hard wired for the input )
PD142 rated current of motor 
PD144 Motor RPMS 
PD14 can slowly be increased for torque.... default of 2% but goto 3 , 4 , or even 5%  (After you determine what the motor is wired for).  


On the bottom of page 28 of my manual, there is a small chart which outlines some code defaults for P009,10,14,15,41   Your model is on the top line.


----------



## JimDawson

Al Slitter said:


> Hello All;
> 
> I connected it up to lathe and it started but shortly there after it shut down with an error message. I reset the VFD and changed the transmission on the lathe
> to a higher speed it ran longer then shut down. I set the transmission on the highest speed gearing and the lathe ran fine.
> 
> Al




This is interesting.  The higher the motor is loaded, the more the VFD likes it.  Based on this, I'm guessing that the motor will only run very briefly with the belt off.  It sounds like the intermediate voltage is set to high, but I'm not sure what parameter that is.

I think we are going to need to see the next set of parameters.


----------



## Al Slitter

countryguy said:


> Sorry gang-  I was busy w/ Firewood most of the day!
> 
> On the start up - Tell the Misses it just takes a bit of time but it'll all work out.  This should work and it's a very sophisticated device.  I've been nearly in fits and tears at times.  Tell her one of my Fav. quote scenarios: "Experience is a tough teacher.  You get the test first, and the lessons later".    It'll run!  I've started to get things together pretty well as time has gone on.
> 
> A few things:  #1 can we revisit your Motors input VAc setting?  Is it possibly wired for 220 -vs- 380?   This is usually something you setup w/ jumper bars under the lid where the wires go in.   A jumper Config for 220 3 phase input   or a jumper config for the 380 3 phase.   I am wondering is this is set to the 220 3phase under the motor's hood.   Which would lead us to swap around your settings back on a few PD values.  ... Or was that already confirmed in the threads?   If set wrong the Current and Voltage curves will be all off and it will pop the error codes and stop.
> 
> The 4 poles note is also important.  The Poles setting is found on page 54 PD143.  should be 4 (default)  And maybe check these too pls.
> PD141  rated motor Vac.  (when you find out if 220 or 380 hard wired for the input )
> PD142 rated current of motor
> PD144 Motor RPMS
> PD14 can slowly be increased for torque.... default of 2% but goto 3 , 4 , or even 5%  (After you determine what the motor is wired for).
> 
> 
> On the bottom of page 28 of my manual, there is a small chart which outlines some code defaults for P009,10,14,15,41   Your model is on the top line.



Hello countryguy;
OK regarding the motor the owner of the shop confirmed today that the Voltage that the motor was set at was in fact 380 Volts. Before ordering the VFD I took the motor to a small company who rebuilds motors and had asked them to switch it back to 220 Volts.
Living here in Thailand can be difficult basically a language difference. In his mind I think he thought that strange as 3-Phase power here is only 380 volts. I tried to explain that I wanted to install a box that does 3-Phase conversion but he could not grasp the concept.
He plugged my motor into a 3-Phase receptical and it ran fine. I went to his business this morning and he confirmed that the 3-Phase that he gets is 380 Volts. So two people have confirmed that the motor runs at 380 volts.
I could not find a setting whereby one sets the number of Poles. I sound a section at the back of the manual that lists all of the segments that can be set. The range is P0.xxx to P9.xxx then to PA.xxx, Pb.xxx and PC.xxx.
This shortened version of the codes and what they are makes up approx. 33 pages. Not something I want to scan.
I will after completing this reply provide an more detailed description of the Code Groups and what they mean. If someone can figure out which ones we need to concentrate on I will scan those pages and post them.
Final note, my VFD is I believe a more complicated box versus the standard 220 Single Phase to 220 Volt 3-Phase that most people have. I wanted to go this route but due to the motor situation I decided to pay the extra money for the larger unit.
My thinking that by doing this it would be trouble free, Boy was I wrong!

Best Regards

Al


----------



## Al Slitter

Hello All;
I found at the back of the manual a condensed version of all of the code types supported by this VFD. This condensed version covers approximately 33 pages
which is a bit much so what I have done is broke each segment into what function that segment covers. If you want details on a particular function I can the scan 
that portion and post it here.
The functions and what they cover are:
P0.xxx Group Basic Functions
P1.xxx Group Start and Stop Control
P2.xxx Group Motor Parameters
P3.xxx Group Vector Control
P4.xxx Group V/F control
P5.xxx Group Input Terminals
P6.xxx Group Output Terminals
P7.xxx Group Human Machine Interface
P8.xxx Group Enhanced Functions
P9.xxx PID Control
PA.xxx Group Simple PLC
Pb.xxx Group Protection Function
PC.xxx Group Serial Command

I hope this helps so we can get this VFD running my motor.
Please note there are 127 pages in this manual and most of it is a challange to wrap ones mind around!


----------



## Joe in Oz

Here is my take on what's going on:
You have been talked into or duped to buy a GT series VFD, which is a vector control VFD (that means it measures what's going on with the load on the motor and compensates to maintain speed no matter what the load). That is an excellent VFD, but does not address the issue of voltage increase.
The label is pure fiction, I believe, and probably a translation mistake or two. It says that it's a 2-phase 220V input. There are 'two-phase' electricity supplies in some parts of the world, but usually 440 or 480V. The circled connections in your manual indicate however that it is suitable for single phase or three phase supply connections.
In any case, the output voltage will be whatever the input voltage is - plus or minus maybe 15% depending on the parameter settings. Maybe that's why you were able to measure more than your input voltage. Could you please tell us at what output frequency you were measuring the output voltage? 
Also, this is a 5Hp VFD (4kW), so you will HAVE TO set the parameter for the maximum lathe motor current or the VFD can cook your motor!
But back to the voltage thing:
Please photograph and post the insides of your motor's terminal box - both the connections AND the inside of the cover. Usually, the connection diagram is on inside of the cover. If not, I'm almost certain I can tell you and show you how to connect it for 220V. It's generally pretty simple, even without a diagram.

The GT model may have some different parameters to the normal vectorless models that many of us have (because they are a lot cheaper), and there will be parameters related to the VFD behaviour on changing loads. So we need to be careful when we make suggestions to you as to which paramters to change!

Lastly, this VFD can auto-tune and set many parameters to the correct values itself.
The instruction you read to 'decouple' the motor to do this means you take the belt off the lathe, so the motor can run without driving anything. That way the VFD can measure the free-running (no-load) current, the no-load slip, the no-load design speed and probably the coil impedence without slip while running. It will use those values to determine a response to varying loads.

So let's go from here and set your motor to 220V DELTA mode - from 380V Y or 'Star' mode. Then you can reset the VFD to factory values (the manual will tell you how) and we'll go from there.

This VFD and motor will be able to some really fancy things - like emergency braking in a split second, normal 'spinning down', reversing under full power (think 'rigid tapping' and threading), have variable automatic limits set and things like that. Trouble is, once you have had a vector control VFD you will think of any other type as 'seriously deficient' 

PS: I note the the seller offered to email you an ENglish manual. Did you take him up on that and got it? If not, please ask him for it to be emailed to you! It will be terrible English, but I got quite fluent in 'Chinglish' about VFD's recently (bought some used VFDs from China that had no English documentation and used on-line and Microsoft translations only....).

Cheers,
Joe
(at last count I have 9 VFDs running, 3 of them Huanyang ones, first one over 20 years ago... when they cost as much as a used car - it's still running by the way, none of my used cars from back then are...)


----------



## Al Slitter

Good Morning All;
Yes it is a very good morning, last night I decoded to set the VFD back to factory specifications, this I did.
I then pressed the start button on the VFD and the motor started with out any problems that I have been having.
I tried this several times and in each and every case the VFD worked flawlessly.
I then connected the two drive belts to the motor which would then drive the lathe and tried the start button again, here again the motor started well in every
speed range of the lathe. I checked out the quick change transmission both in the screw cutting and power feed functions and it worked very well.

Today I want to change two parameters and that is the Acceleration and deceleration time variables. After that I want to go into the factory setting and check what they are set at however,
 I expect to leave well enough alone.
This process has been a very painful one for me over that past week or so and it has made me really appreciate the value of having the support of the many good people her who have gone out of their way to try
and assist a fellow member and for that I am very grateful. Thank you all!

My next step will be in wiring up a basic On/Off switch that I can mount on the lathe to make live so much easier.
In addition I am now considering wiring up a speed controller on the lathe, I originally though about not doing this but there is a benefit to doing this versus changing the transmission on the lathe.

This will entail a new adventure for me but I am sure with your assistance this will work out fine.
I believe that I have to connect wiring from the switches to the "Control Circuit Terminals" and the change one or two functions on the VFD to support remote operations.

Thank you everyone again for helping me out it is very much appreciated.

Best Regards

Al


----------



## countryguy

:victory: 
Whew!  So glad to hear it's working!!!    Wowza-  I still wonder what setting was making it go bonkers- But the last few posts from others we're also very informative as well!   




Al Slitter said:


> Good Morning All;
> Yes it is a very good morning, last night I decoded to set the VFD back to factory specifications, this I did.
> I then pressed the start button on the VFD and the motor started with out any problems that I have been having.
> I tried this several times and in each and every case the VFD worked flawlessly.
> I then connected the two drive belts to the motor which would then drive the lathe and tried the start button again, here again the motor started well in every
> speed range of the lathe. I checked out the quick change transmission both in the screw cutting and power feed functions and it worked very well.
> 
> Today I want to change two parameters and that is the Acceleration and deceleration time variables. After that I want to go into the factory setting and check what they are set at however,
> I expect to leave well enough alone.
> This process has been a very painful one for me over that past week or so and it has made me really appreciate the value of having the support of the many good people her who have gone out of their way to try
> and assist a fellow member and for that I am very grateful. Thank you all!
> 
> My next step will be in wiring up a basic On/Off switch that I can mount on the lathe to make live so much easier.
> In addition I am now considering wiring up a speed controller on the lathe, I originally though about not doing this but there is a benefit to doing this versus changing the transmission on the lathe.
> 
> This will entail a new adventure for me but I am sure with your assistance this will work out fine.
> I believe that I have to connect wiring from the switches to the "Control Circuit Terminals" and the change one or two functions on the VFD to support remote operations.
> 
> Thank you everyone again for helping me out it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Al


----------



## JimDawson

Happy to hear it's working.


----------



## Al Slitter

Hello, yes it would have been nice to know what specifications where causing the problems.
I went through the major setting this morning and recorded there values so I could compare with values I used
here are some of the values that where changed by the reset.

P0.14 Carrier Frequency  Default 5.0     My choice 15
P2.01 Motor Rated Power Default 5.0     My Choice ???

In addition there was a list of motor specification that I did not know and thus guessed or left blank.
Examples are Motor Stator Resistance, Motor Rotor Resistance, Motor Leakage Inductance, Motor Mutual Inductance, etc.

I have now adjusted the ramp up and down time to three seconds and it works well.

I want to Install an On/Off switch on the lathe to control the VFD what parameters do I need to set on the VFD and what is the designation
 of the terminal points on the accessories block?
Here is an image of the Box I purchased:




When that is complete I want to add a 10K Pot to the lathe for speed control.

Best Regards

Al


----------



## JimDawson

Al Slitter said:


> I want to Install an On/Off switch on the lathe to control the VFD what parameters do I need to set on the VFD and what is the designation of the terminal points on the accessories block?
> Here is an image of the Box I purchased:



P1.xxx Group Start and Stop Control

But I have no idea which parameter ot terminals without the manual


----------



## Al Slitter

JimDawson said:


> P1.xxx Group Start and Stop Control
> 
> But I have no idea which parameter ot terminals without the manual



Hello Jim;
Thank you for the reply.
If you would like I can scan the pages that are in the manual and then maybe we can figure this out!

Regards

Al


----------



## mksj

[FONT=&amp]  You mentioned that the manual may be available electronically, it would be great if you could download and post in this forum. The scans are difficult to read. The ON/OFF switch is for power going to the VFD would be fine, make sure it has a sufficient rating for this VFD (probably want a 25A or 30A), you also should have some breaker or fusing (~30A). The VFD motor terminals are wired directly to the motor.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&amp]Review Page 28 on in your manual. Also in the back of the manual, there usually is a tabular listing of all the commands and options (like a short form). I often print this out and make notations on that when I do my programing. I would recommend making one program change at a time, and then testing the change to make sure it is working correctly. This can be done via a USB cable on some VFDs, which greatly speeds up the process.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&amp]P0.00 - On a lathe I would run Sensorless Vector control, which will give you more low end torque. Looks like a setting of 1 would be the most appropriate.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]P0.01 - Is for running external controls (run command source). You would want 1 for external terminals if they are connected[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]P0.07 - Is the Frequency command source, setting to 1 specifies a speed terminal voltage source (A1) to a pot[/FONT]


  [FONT=&amp]In order to use the input and speed terminals, you need to have your controls rewired and add a speed pot. An example is attached. You pretty much gut the contactors and transformer, and use a VDC single 4 pole relay in the provided example. The voltage of the relay must be the same as the VFD control bus voltage (the total load for the bus is usually around 100-200mA). On some this is 24VDC (P24), others it is 12VDC.  Another option that I commonly use is to use a small PWM universal power supply, something like a Mean Well (NES 15-24) 24VDC 15W, a main power relay and a for/rev relay. I can post an example if interested. You always want to make sure that you have an E-Stop that kills all commands and that with a power glitch, that the machine will not resume operation until a power reset.[/FONT] There is also an E-stop command that can be programmed to a terminal, but in this model I believe shuts down the VFD output to the motor, so there is no braking action on deceleration.


----------



## JimDawson

+1 what mksj said.  A downloadable manual would be great.


----------



## Al Slitter

I have sent another request to the supplier for information and a link to a online manual.

Will advise as soon as I hear something

Al


----------



## Al Slitter

Good News, I have the lathe now running with all of the functions/features operating on it.
It has been a long and trying battle getting everything to work. The final issue was solved by installing a 220 Volt AC
power line into the electronics of the lathe. Why they removed this power cord from the lathe is any ones guess. This ended up
being the source of much of my problems with getting the VFD to work.
With the power control of the lathe being on the saddle there is no need for a remote switch now and the feature of having a Potentiometer
mounted on the lathe versus using the internal transmission is a issue for a later date.

My supplier of the VFD was a major disappointment, as once they had my money for the VFD they became silent. I was however able to get information 
and some on-line manuals from the manufacture.

Here is a link to the Huanyang HY and SL series of VFD's http://www.hy-electrical.com/download3.htm

I am still waiting for them to provide me with a on line manual covering the GT series that I have.

It is my hope that others might benefit from the issues that I had and I want to especially thank those individuals on this site who took time to try and assist me
it is greatly appreciated.

Now I am off to make some Chips!

Best Regards

Al


----------



## Al Slitter

Hello All;
Well I did get the manual for the  Huanyang GT VFD, the problem being it is not on the net.
I had the manufacture sent me a PDF of the manual which is on my computer, I want to somewhere, somehow post it
so other can have the benefit of the manual on line.

Does anyone know of a free site that I can use to make available to others this manual?

Thanks

Al


----------



## mksj

Hi Al,

You should be able to attached it to this thread. Whenever you post you have the option below:
Attachments    


If you hit the "Manage Attachments" button, a pop-up named File Upload Manager pops up:
 On the right hit the:      Add Files and select the file from your desktop, then hit upload.
It should show up in Attachments at the button of the pop-up, then hit "Done".

The file will be attached to your post as an icon in your post. Figures can be inserted into your post. If you have problems send me a PM and an email, and I will upload for you.
Mark


----------



## Al Slitter

Thank You Mark;
I will attempt to attach the Huanyang GT Series VFD PDF file now!


Regards
Al


----------



## berniehernandez

What was the Error Message when it shut down?


----------



## mcostello

You are lucky, I had one and it never did work, I sent it back, and I was lucky and got My money back.


----------

